
Stackoverflow New CEO - rammy1234
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2019/09/24/announcing-stack-overflows-new-ceo/
======
greenyoda
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062191)

~~~
rammy1234
I see, why it didn't show up on submission.

